# Would You Wear These Shoes?



## kyuubified (Sep 20, 2009)

The Zombie Stomper Heel by Iron Fist

_â€œThe aptly-named Zombie Stomper heel from Iron Fist.. Features a mammoth 4.5″ heel, and 1″ platform sole, peeptoe and bow detail to heel. Perfect for stompinâ€™ on zombies..and menâ€™s hearts.â€_







What do you think? Would you ever wear these?

Personally I would, I don't scare away from strange shoes. Even though these are crazy, I think pairing them with something not so out there would be an interesting way to spice up an outfit. Of course, these would be so inappropriate in many situations, but if you're going out for the night, why not?


----------



## mollydolly (Sep 20, 2009)

yes

i love shoes


----------



## Karren (Sep 20, 2009)

Not me.. I love heels but those are scarry! Lol.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 20, 2009)

hell no, i hate neon things like that.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 20, 2009)

Were i a heel fan, totally. Especially for nights out, but i'd be careful to be neutral for the rest of my accessories, i don't want to look like i'm out of a cheap horror movie.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 20, 2009)

I would if I wore heels, maybe like Aude said with a neautral outfit. I love crazy neon things, and these remind me of comic books and I love comic book inspired stuff


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 20, 2009)

they don't really suit my overall style, but if I could rock them, then sure! especially for halloween, hehe


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 20, 2009)

I was thinking perfect for Halloween too Rosie. Otherwise no.


----------



## greatnana (Sep 21, 2009)

not my type


----------



## ZsaZsa (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes I would, I love shoes!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 21, 2009)

The actual style of the shoe is ok, just not the pattern all over it. I am really not a fan of patterned shoes like that.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 21, 2009)

Definitely a halloween shoe. Otherwise, no.


----------



## missmignonne (Sep 22, 2009)

Love them!! but i enjoy bright colors and crazy designs.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 22, 2009)

Nah....the style of the shoe is fine, it's just that design all over them that makes them unattractive.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 22, 2009)

Hell yes! I'd probably just display them more then wear them but they're awesome. I love the design.


----------



## Annelle (Sep 22, 2009)

agreed...definitely a halloween shoe...but I probably wouldn't buy it even for halloween. (Knowing my personal style and penny pinching ways, I'd find a shoe that was suitable for round-the-year wear.) But hey, if it was available and it was october, yeah I'd wear em. Little black dress and statement shoes -- it's festive!


----------



## pinay (Sep 23, 2009)

No, but just because of the color. I'm not afraid of colorful shoes, but the color in this one looks like a child's sneakers if it weren't for the heels.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd wear them, but only ever with jeans and a plain top. Statement shoes are something you have to be careful with!


----------



## natcat93 (Sep 29, 2009)

Woah those shoes are seriously hot!

I love Iron Fist so I'm a bit biased





I'd def. wear them


----------



## jraci0025 (Oct 2, 2009)

Those are awesome, I'd wear them with skinny jeans...if I could pull skinny jeans off!! haha but I can't sooooo no I wouldn't wear them.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok to be honest I'd wear those. Those are way outta my style but theres nothing wrong with goin outta ur comfort level. Way hott!


----------



## Darla (Oct 4, 2009)

Better yet I want to see what you would wear them with?


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 4, 2009)

Heck yeah I would. Its just the right time of year to be outrageous and be able to get away with it.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 4, 2009)

If I had the outfit to match, definitely. The bow on the back made me giggle though... seems out of place against the style choice. lol


----------



## corky_ake (Oct 5, 2009)

If I could pull it off I totally would.. but that's soooo not me.


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 5, 2009)

No not my style at all


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 13, 2009)

yes! those are freakin cute, would look good with skinny jeans and a black top


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes I love shoes too &amp; those are wild!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 3, 2009)

OMG LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!


----------



## rose white (Nov 3, 2009)

I love wild shoes. The yellow kind of turns me off because it's my least favorite color, but I'd still wear them.


----------



## LilDee (Nov 3, 2009)

Those shoes seriously scare me!


----------



## Lissaboo (Nov 3, 2009)

I would wear those in a flat second! I love them lol I tend to gravitate towards the strange.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 6, 2009)

Not me, I couldn't pull it off....


----------



## ouxue0409 (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow....No,thanks.


----------



## Camden Lennox (Nov 24, 2009)

My god i just cant try it. usually i avoid high heels. if i ever come to wear this type of shoes for sure i am out of the house, my kids and my husband will push me out.

but older daughter loves to wear such shoes.


----------



## aquarian_moon (Dec 1, 2009)

sometimes,when i am shopping in a nice day or i decide to make up as a evil and i dont care what others thought when i wear some odd corlor shoes and clothes.

Portolano Fringed Woven Cashmere Scarf


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Dec 12, 2009)

Very interesting. I'd probably wear them if they were on a pair of Chuck Taylors, but

strangely enough I probably wouldn't wear them as heels. I'm much more into classic,

solids when it comes to dressy heels most likely because I find it more versatile and easy

to coordinate with.


----------



## itstiffany (Dec 13, 2009)

no... too crazy for my taste


----------



## bntiff2 (Dec 14, 2009)

When I was younger I would have worn them.


----------



## corky_ake (Dec 17, 2009)

I actually saw a girl wearing these with her halloween costume! It was a black dress (basically lingerie) with green ribbon on it and these shoes! (I think she was a witch?) Anyways it looked awesome! I now want these shoes!


----------



## Tisha77 (Dec 23, 2009)

they are very very cute, but I would never wear such a shoes


----------



## Etiquette (Jan 4, 2010)

They're almost as scary as the shoes in Alexander McQueen's SS/10 Plato's Atlantis show.

Almost


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jan 4, 2010)

I've decided I'm going to buy these for myself at the end of the month (payday) as Schuh stocks them. Either these or the black ones with the purple roses and skulls on them. So my style! =]


----------

